# Bent Gate Spring Sale: 15-25% Off : Through May 20th



## Bent Gate Mountaineering (Mar 24, 2011)

Bent Gate Mountaineering's Spring Sale starts today and runs through May 20th.

Swing by our store in downtown Golden Co or hit Bent Gate Mountaineering to receive 15-25% off all categories... Climbing, Mountaineering, Backpacking, Outerwear, Trail Running and more.


----------

